# Tambour door bit set



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

I've recently been building some roll top breadboxes using the new router bit set from Amana (#54314). It's a 3 bit set: one bit profiles the face of the tambour slat, including the ball end; another bit cuts the socket end; and a 3rd bit is just a 1/8" roundover for cleaning up the socket end. it is a cleverly designed system where the slats interconnect to each other via a ball and socket type situation along the lenght of the slat. a 9/16" mortise bit is required to cut the slot in the sides to accept the door, so include that in your purchase estimates unless you have one. also a router bushing set is handy for that task as well. you can find online video's. 

the bits provide a nice clean cut. the directions leave out some details regarding final (finish) dimensions, but i don't mind that kind of trial and error. overall, a nice tambour door is the result without having to glue or staple to a fabric as before. wood slats only.


----------

